
Local news crisis is destroying what America desperately needs: Common ground - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/the-local-news-crisis-is-destroying-what-a-divided-america-desperately-needs-common-ground/2018/08/03/d654d5a8-9711-11e8-810c-5fa705927d54_story.html
======
yontherubicon
I like the nonprofit model that was mentioned towards the end of the article.
I think that has more of a future than the midsized regional stuff. However, I
think that what's really killing the public press is citizen journalism and
video evidence. You'll have press releases and news stories describing
something, but your aunt has video of it. So of course, you'll just get the
video from your aunt. At that point, who needs the press? And what do you need
it for? Impartial analysis? We live in the age where Donna Brazille gets the
questions beforehand from CNN. Nobody believes _that_ anymore.

This is in part the Newsman's own fault. We are in an era of hellish
clickbait, and utter partiality, and many have caught on to this. It is a
second era of yellow journalism and sensationalism, except now the yellow
press is free.

------
AboutTheWhisles
It used to be that everything was a war, now everything is a crisis.

~~~
heygiraffe
Perhaps the government should declare a War On Crises.

------
intopieces
Odd that this article mentions non-profit journalism as if it's recently been
invented. I've been cycling between local NPR stations -- KQED for my current
home, KUT, WFIU, WNIN for my past -- for years. Even my parents, devout
conservatives suspicious of public access as the haven of kooks and liberals
(My dad would say: "isn't that redundant"?) have found themselves dialing in
to get some information not shouted.

